# Mounting an external USB HDD in an ezjail?



## user1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,  I just started working on this project and after searching for an hour I decided to make a post and hopefully some one can direct me to a manual that addresses this.

Right now I am logged into an ezjail() and I am trying to mount an external hard disk drive.

When I type dmesg the external drive is found:

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
#^ had a power outage
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD My Book 1130 1016> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 953837MB (1953458176 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 121597C)
```

But when I try to mount the drive I get errors:

```
fx# mount /dev/da0
fstab: /etc/fstab:0: No such file or directory
fstab: /etc/fstab:0: No such file or directory
mount: /dev/da0: unknown special file or file system
fx# mount /dev/ada0s1a
fstab: /etc/fstab:0: No such file or directory
fstab: /etc/fstab:0: No such file or directory
mount: /dev/ada0s1a: unknown special file or file system
```

I believe this may be a permission problem but I'm not positive.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2013)

That's not how drives are mounted.  It takes a device name and a mountpoint.  Also, the external USB drive is da0.  You don't specify what filesystem is on that drive.  file(1) can be used to detect that.


```
# file -s /dev/da0
# file -s /dev/da0s1
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
```

To use the single argument form, there must be an entry in /etc/fstab, like the default one for /cdrom.


----------

